# Borrani Wires



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Mike, do you know of a good products/method for cleaning Borrani wires wheels as fitted to 50's and 60's Ferrari's and Italian sports cars? Wheels brushes are too wide and too course, even your little finger wont fit between the spokes and the polished alloy is very soft and scratches very easily. I use Lustre lace for the spokes and this works well but inbetween the spoke is a problem area.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

The best tip I have for cleaning and polishing wire wheels is to remove them off the car and place them on a table that's about waist high.

As for technique? This is the type of project you can make as simple or as complicated as you like and there is no easy way to hand polish each spoke for the reasons you mentioned.

One thing you can try would be a foam buffing pad like the one Meguiar's sells for polishing aluminum rims as the foam will conform to tight areas that are hard to reach with your fingers.

If you're doing this for money, price the wheels by the hour and _*charge separately*_ for the work, don't include it with the price you quote for the car.

As soon as you do this you help yourself to maintain the _*profitability*_ of the job and chances are real good the owner of the car will start to care _*a lot less*_ about the wheels than the car overall.

Now if they're your wheels then you can invest all the time you want into them because you have more of a vested interest.

Here's my next set of wheel to polish out... 8-lug aluminum slotted mags from the 1970's. These are getting really hard to find now days...


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

wow that a lot of buffers!!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Cheers Mike, thanks for the advice, he'll never stop caring about his wheels though there on a '68 Ferrari 275 GTB/4


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Bradley said:


> Cheers Mike, thanks for the advice, he'll never stop caring about his wheels though there on a '68 Ferrari 275 GTB/4


Very cool car...

Share a picture some time I'd love to see the car, the wheels and the results from your work!

:thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

can't you polish tight spots with a dremmel or something similar?


----------

